# Fresh water pump Adria Twin



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi chaps, hoping some of you can help here. We are still enjoying our 2007 Adria Twin, now having travelled nearly 15000 miles in just over 2 years. Last couple of trips after filling the fresh water tank, it has taken quite a while for the pump to pull up the water, sometimes up to a minute, minute and a half. 

We are off to France in a few weeks and would fitstly like to purchase a new and spare pump, also to replace the pump. 

Any suggestions as to where I could purchase a couple of pumps and secondly where and how to access the unit.

My thanks in anticipation


----------



## jonasw19 (Jun 11, 2010)

We had a 2007 Adria twin as our first van. The water pump is submerged in the tank which is under the bench seat. Lift the seat up and unscrew the large screw cap. The pump is dangling inside. You will also find a drain plug.

Google submersible water pump and you will get loads of suppliers.

We didnt ever have to replace our pump in 18000 miles, so you may not need standby spares.

jon


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for that, will have a close look tomorrow.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

We replaced the pump in our Twin as it wasn't very powerful especially for the toilet flush. I think the original was a Reich 12L/min and I fitted a more powerful 18L/min instead. That packed up and I fitted a Whale high flow pump which was adequate but more expensive about £34 from memory. 

To access the pump remove the four screws from the top of the seat box and one on the side panel. Then carefully prise out the plastic cap that the pump tubing and cable pass through. Check the cable as the blue and brown polarity may not be as expected although most pumps will work with either cable to positive the flow is more powerful when correct as per the pump instructions.

Also there is a non return (check) valve in the tubing about a foot from the pump and this may be sticking open which will mean the pump keeps needing to prime. I replaced ours few a few pounds.

We've just moved up to a coachbuilt from our Twin which we enjoyed for six years and 42,000 miles!

Ask if you need any more help.

Steve


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks very much Steve, had already ordered a new "Whale" pump, should be here Friday, and thanks for confirmation of the access and taking apart bit. We are hoping in a year or two to upgrade to a coach built, not much bigger longer, but have realised because we rock climb/ MTB and walk in all weathers 12 months a year, we need a full size garage. Apart from this shortfall love our Adria Twin. Next trip is France over the Pyrenees into Spain. After that, Chatelle for skiing, with all the cold challenges staying in the Adria. Happy trips to everyone


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
If you have a fly screen on your Twin habitation door, have you had trouble with it coming off its mountings?
Just gone down to a Twin from a Hymer B 698!! Don't know why we didn't before. It is amazing what you can pack in, especially updating it to 3500 Kgs.
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in replying, but have been away working, sorry but we do not have a flyscreen fitted, so no knowledge of that.

I have recently compartmentalised the rear storage area under the bed so now have four sections, each of which takes a box, packed with kit relevant to the activity. So now can just slide things out instead of it all being stacked on top of each other. Works very well, wish I had done it from day one.

All the best.

happy travels and days of freedom


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Thanks for that. I have done that too as I thought the space totally useless, especially as with door closed, access was impossible to the frost protection device. I removed the door, then with plywood, partitioned the area so that access to the cupboard containing the boiler etc, was accessed from inside and the rest of the garage from the back. I also managed to fit a shelf to provide extra storage.
I fitted a microwave in the wardrobe which works off mains and also from a 2000w Waeco inverter linked to 2x100ah batteries. Shelf above the microwave and a clothes rail below rear offside high cupboards.
150w solar panel through an MPPT regulator seems to suffice. I have also fitted. Victron battery monitor which keeps me well informed as to the remaining available power.
Small extra TV slung under the offside high cupboards working off twin lnb Oyster 85.
After changing from a Hymer B 694, we are amazed at how much stuff we can pack in.
Of course we have increased the weight from 3,300kgs to 3,500kgs with SV Tech. This has made such a difference.
Best wishes
Alshymer


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

I forgot, also fitted a NaturePur water filter on the left hand side of the sink so that we can drink water straight from the tank.
This is, in my opinion one of the best add ons in a Motorhome.
Rgds
Alshymer


----------



## upontop (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi All

Jst to let you know replaced water pump, just a little heads up, even thogh I replaced like for like water pump, a Whale if memory serves, the spigot for the outlet pipe is now larger diameter, so if you carry one as a spare ensure you have correct size "spare2 pipe

Happy days


----------

